

Hillarious Interview - AkashAg
http://tech-queries.blogspot.com/2010/11/interview-tales.html

======
devmonk
I can't believe that the interviewer is asking the interviewee to implement a
sorting algorithm _and_ is making fun of candidates online. That certainly is
not a place that I'd want to work.

